# Faema x3 prestige 1



## Gary-porter (Aug 24, 2016)

Morning guys. Does anyone know where I could get a user manual for my faema prestige x3 1? Thx in advance


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Here's a link to some parts diagrams. http://www.coffeeparts.com.au/parts-by-brand/commercial/faema

And here's a link to a possible source of user manuals etc. Google is your friend.









Please post in introductions and tell us a bit about your coffee self.


----------



## Gary-porter (Aug 24, 2016)

Thx for that. Google no use in this instance.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to include this link:

http://manuals.support/results.php?lang=en&search=FAEMA%20E78%20PRESIDENT#.V728WvkrKUl


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try Faema UK distributors - http://www.mulmar.com


----------

